# Happy Birthday today



## HalfSmoked (Jun 4, 2021)

One of our famed members is celebrating a Birthday today.

Birthday wishes go out to Chief JimmyJ 
Happy Birthday JJ

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 4, 2021)

Well another trip around the sun is complete. 
Happy Birthday JJ. Hope your day is enjoyable.
Jim


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 4, 2021)

Happy Birthday Jimmy


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 4, 2021)

Happy birthday JJ


----------



## DougE (Jun 4, 2021)

Happy birthday, JJ !!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 4, 2021)

Happy birthday Jimmy. Hope it's a great one!


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 4, 2021)

happy birthday chef,


----------



## normanaj (Jun 4, 2021)

HBD!


----------



## PPG1 (Jun 4, 2021)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Steve H (Jun 4, 2021)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## BigW. (Jun 4, 2021)

Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jun 4, 2021)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Chef jj  (T: Have a  Good Birthday Chef jj)
John


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 4, 2021)

Happy Birthday, and here's wishing you many more to come! RAY


----------



## SmokinGame (Jun 4, 2021)

Happy Birthday, Jimmy!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 4, 2021)

Happy Birthday JJ, Are you officially a member of the Old Geezers club yet(60)?



Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 4, 2021)

Happy Birthday JJ.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 4, 2021)

Happy Birthday JJ!! Hope you have a great one.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 4, 2021)

Enjoy the day


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 4, 2021)

Thank you Warren and all for the Birthday wishes. Turning 59 today. Tonights menu includes Flank Steak, a huge favorite,  and Spanish Garlic Shrimp.  I'll have to wait for Bev's present. She ordered a 36" Char-Griller Flat Top! Very excited about that one. It would have been perfect to cook tonight's menu. Thanks again all...JJ



			https://www.menards.com/main/outdoors/grills-outdoor-cooking/gas-grills-griddles/char-griller-reg-flat-iron-trade-4-burner-propane-gas-griddle/8036/p-1567664962730-c-1460387142867.htm?tid=9033565036799744304&ipos=5


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 4, 2021)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JJ. 
Looks like a mighty fine feast planned!!


----------



## sandyut (Jun 4, 2021)

Big Happy Birthday JJ!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 4, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> One of our famed members is celebrating a Birthday today.
> 
> Birthday wishes go out to Chief JimmyJ
> Happy Birthday JJ
> ...


I was reading this and I said to myself, “it’s not  my birthday today”.  Then I read the rest of the post....


Happy Birthday JJ!!!!!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 4, 2021)

We all chipped in Jimmy. Happy Birthday buddy hope you have a great day!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 4, 2021)

Happy birthday JJ, hope ya have a good one! Hope the pups gave ya birthday slurps today! Looks like it's gonna be a great present!

Ryan


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 4, 2021)

Happy Birthday, JJ!
Don't think of it as getting older, but being a survivor!
Dan


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 4, 2021)

Happy Birthday Jimmy


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 4, 2021)

Happy Birthday, JJ! That calls for a toast. Time to Irish my coffee and hoist a mug in your honor!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 4, 2021)

Happy Birthday JJ!  Enjoy this next year!  Hope you have a great day.  Your menu sounds excellent!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 4, 2021)

Thanks EVERYONE! The meal was great! Ate too much and am paying the price, Burb.☺ No cake until tomorrow, too full!
I got some AWESOME News today as well. Flank Steak is a favorite in my house. Not the most tender cut but the Flavor is so much more beefy than some other cuts. Walmart sold out so Bev had to find another source. She called around and another stores meat manager recommended a small Butcher Shop a couple of towns over. Gave them a call and the very nice owner said he keeps a case of Flank Steak in the freezer.  
Bev and my Daughter drive out to get the Flank Steaks, and call me all excited...This shop had everything I could want. Chuck and Plate Short Ribs, Tri-Tips, Whole or portioned Briskets and the biggy, I've searched high and low for...They stock PORK BELLY!!!! Have not Smoked Bacon in a couple of years since no one carried Bellies, but that will change soon.
It has been a Great Birthday!



SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 498780
> 
> 
> We all chipped in Jimmy. Happy Birthday buddy hope you have a great day!



Awww, Thanks guys! How did you boys know I like Challenging Presents?  Please send the names and addresses of all that chipped in. My Wife said she wants to Thank You all in Person, for some reason. I usually just send a nice Thank You note for really Big Gifts....JJ


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 4, 2021)

Glad you had a great day.  And very happy you found that surprise Butcher Shop.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 5, 2021)

JJ, wishing you all the best and many more birthdays to come...


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jun 5, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> They stock PORK BELLY!!



Sorry i'm late and missed the party.
Glad you had a great birthday and

Its a "Birthday Miracle"  ,   All your favorite cuts and kinds of meats

   and  "PORK BELLY".  at one place

Happy Birthday to you sir

David


----------



## normanaj (Jun 5, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Flank Steak is a favorite in my house.



Its a favorite in our house too along with skirt steak also.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 7, 2021)

Hope you had a wonderful day JJ.

Thanks guys for all the likes but they should of all been for JJ on his day.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 8, 2021)

Thanks again Warren...JJ


----------

